# Lindig chipper with bad Ford 330 needing help,



## Charles Ford (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a 1978 Lindig chipper, it has a Ford 330 industrail motor, my engine dis says 330 G model 330 GF- 6004-CSH-1480 serial 08085 L-9-AA intake number says D5TE-9425-SA firing order 15426378, my chipper has a big self dumping box on the chipper trailer, my motor was running great and then started smoking really bad, when I looked it had a hole in the lower block bye the oil pan, I thought it had thrown a rod but I was told it would'ent turn over or run, I found a 77 ford 360 truck motor and would like to know if it will work, I was told that it has a 360 bottom end with different heads and intake for low RPM'S and higer torch. let me know if you can help or if you have a motor, or info on it.??


Chas


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sir,

The 330 you are referring to, if it is an industrial motor, should actually be a 330 MD or HD (medium duty or heavy duty) It has lower cylinder skirts than the 332 FE (Ford Edsel) blocks as well as cross-bolted mains. As far as the 360 is concerned, there was a 361 FT engine that was a heavy duty truck engine like the 330, same bellhousing as the FE blocks...any rate....

Your 360 will mate up to the same bell housing, and more than likely have the same engine mount positions. As far as durability, even though it has thinner cylinder walls, and only two bolt main bearings, it is still pretty durable. If you are in a pinch and cannot find a rebuildable 330 core, or you don't think the one you have is rebuildable, go ahead and reseal the 360 and slap it in. Many chucknducks have the 360, including some of the 16 inch asplundh models.

-Any other Ford questions, pm me...i might even have a few engines lying around.....


----------



## Charles Ford (Dec 20, 2010)

what motor do you have.?? I picked a 360 up for pretty cheap, but if I found a good 330 industrail motor I would think about it, I found a 330 truck motor for cheap too but didn't know if the bottom ends are the same.>????
Chas


----------



## primary12 (Dec 22, 2010)

*292 industrial vs other y blocks*

I have an extra chipper with a seized industrial 292(obviously an oldy) Was just wondering how a non industrial yblock from a truck etc. might hold up in a chipper constantly running high rpms? Thanks for any feedback
joe


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 22, 2010)

Buy the 330 Truck. It has the extra webbing, thicker cylinders, better bottom end...its the same as the 330 industrial however might have a slightly higher compression. No problem. Make sure it has the hardened valve seats and you're good to go.

Put the 360 back on ebay...someone will buy it and put a 390 crank in it to make a 390....trust me it will sell.

Go with the 330.


----------



## Charles Ford (Jan 5, 2011)

*390 ford*

it's a 390 ford like a 79 from a truck, not a 360 sorry, but the intake nubers are like mine, I'm pulling the exhaust manifold as mine are in a different place, the bolts will have to be heated and I hope they come lose, other wise it would be in my chipper already, do you know if the 390 are closer to the 330.??
Chas


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 8, 2011)

The 332, 352, 360, 390, 406, 410, 427, and 428 are all FE blocks......the 360 and 390 are the same except for the crankshaft. The 330 is part of the "FT" series of engines and is not the same internally....larger main bearings, etc, it is for industrial applications. If the engine is a 390 it should bolt up fine, and for all intents of purpose....should last just fine....but that engine was designed for automobile application....higher horsepower availability at higher RPM as well as a higher torque band..... 

If it were me I would EBAY the 390 as it has significant value for collectors who need 390s for their restorations....and then I would get the 330 to replace it....you're not building a racecar....its almost a sin to use a 390 on a chipper....


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would check the casting numbers and look at the block....you said 79? The 390 was done in 77.....although some wandered into the chassis cabs in 78....but 79 is not a year it was produced...... Check under the valve covers to see if the heads are "split" between the head and intake is a seam that the valve cover hides when installed...the heads actually look like they are cut by 1/3 under the valve cover.....


----------



## Charles Ford (Apr 16, 2011)

*linddig chipper*

I got the heads and intake off, I'm putting my heads and intake on it, the exhaust studs all came out to , the bearing in my bell housing is bad, the shaft was moving around and it got egg shaped, on the end bye the motor, theres about 3" on the shaft and about half of it got messed up, I think it can be welded and ground down, but I'd like to find someone with a a shaft, or bell housing, I seen a whisper with a 6 cylinder ford 300 in it and the bell housing looked like mine, or even a 330 bottom end, I need a new clucth if anyone know's anything about that.?? if I can find some numbers on the motor can someone tell me what it is,?? let me know if anyone can help,??


----------



## 57panhead (Nov 22, 2011)

*330 Ford industrial Engine Identification*



limbwalker54 said:


> I would check the casting numbers and look at the block....you said 79? The 390 was done in 77.....although some wandered into the chassis cabs in 78....but 79 is not a year it was produced...... Check under the valve covers to see if the heads are "split" between the head and intake is a seam that the valve cover hides when installed...the heads actually look like they are cut by 1/3 under the valve cover.....



Where are the casting numbers located on a Ford 330 engine block, and how can I be sure I have a 330 without disassebling the engine?

Regards,
Gary
[email protected]


----------

